# Digital Light Control?



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe a strange question, but I'm curious if someone has come up with a Digital Light Control system and I just haven't found it yet?

I'm thinking a light controller available with either 16 or 32 terminal pairs in either 1v, 3v, 5v, or 9v outputs. It would have a DCC input that you wire to the tracks and it would listen for CV pokes to turn on and off different lights.

Right now, I'm looking at salvaging a bunch of wall warts (power supplies) for computer stuff I threw out years ago, busting out some sheet paper and a calculator, adding up the amps, voltages, and so forth and using some combination of them to light up my layout.

I'm just surprised there isn't a turnkey system for this yet. Maybe I should invent one.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use cheap old working mobile decoders to do this. Just put a decoder in a bulding wired to the tracks and give the building an address!
You can also use them to run other things like water wheels, pumps, turn tables and other motorrize device, Just Adjust the CV's to get the proper speed and your all set.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting idea. Will have to look into this.


----------

